

A Pittsburgh startup may have already built the most influential explainer site - lskurman
http://www.fastcompany.com/3035934/elasticity/a-pittsburgh-startup-may-have-already-built-the-most-influential-explainer-site-o

======
lskurman
Sorry for the self promotion. Was really pumped up about this external
validation.

